# Green Tomato Relish



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 14, 2020)

Got my Green Tomato Relish made this morning.  Really not that much fun cutting up gallon toatoes and 3 lbs onions.  I did a low sugar version.  Guess find out in couple weeks if any good.  Think cooked a little to long.  Around here all the Catfish places serve it.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 14, 2020)

Interesting, let us know the results. Usually have a bunch of green at seasons end. Might be a use for them.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 14, 2020)

Here the recipe I use only I used Truvia Cane Sugar Blend.  Been really happy with it.  I make my simple sugar for Old Fashion and taste really good.





__





						Green Tomato Relish Recipe - Food.com
					

This is a very easy relish that my mom always makes.  Now that I have my own garden I make it myself.  This goes well with fried catfish, beans, or an




					www.food.com


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 14, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Got my Green Tomato Relish made this morning.  Really not that much fun cutting up gallon toatoes and 3 lbs onions.  I did a low sugar version.  Guess find out in couple weeks if any good.  Think cooked a little to long.  Around here all the Catfish places serve it.
> 
> View attachment 449325
> View attachment 449326
> View attachment 449327


Let us know how it goes. I plan on doing this in the fall when the tomatoes quit ripening.  I have 27 plants so should have a decent amount of green at the end.


----------

